# problème dans l'ebuild J2sdk (i386)

## sergio

J'ai rencontré un problème lors de l'ebuild du package j2sdk-1.3.1-FCS-linux-i386...

un checksum est démandé sur le fichier suivant :

/usr/portage/distfiles/j2sdk-1.3.1-FCS-linux-pcc.bin 

Que vient faire ce fichier dans une version de j2sdk pour plateforme i386 ?

Est-ce une erreur dans le script ebuild ?

Si quelqu'un a une réponse...

----------

## dioxmat

hum, je viens de tenter ca :

```

[mat.garbage.pts/0: ~]% emerge -s j2sdk

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : j2sdk ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

portage: aux_get(): (1) couldn't open cache entry for dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0

(likely caused by syntax error or corruption in the dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0 ebuild.)

emerge: search: aux_get() failed, skipping

[mat.garbage.pts/0: ~]%

```

je vais tenter un petit nettoyage et je te dis ensuite hein :)

----------

## sergio

Note :

Le package concerné est le : blackdown-jdk-1.3.1-r7

J'ai cru utile de te le préciser car tu semble parti pour installer 

le package sun-j2sdk-1.4.0

A+

----------

## dioxmat

en fait jai fait une recherche de j2sdk en esperant tomber sur ton ebuild :)

(je nai pas du tout de java sur ma machine je dois l'avouer :)

je viens d'installer sans problemes blackdown-jdk 1.3.1-r7 .

il ne ma pas demande la version ppc. en regardant l'ebuild, on voit :

```

SRC_URI="x86? ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/linux/devel/lang/java/blackdown.org/JDK-1.3.1/i386/FCS/j2sdk-1.3.1-FCS-linux-i386.tar.bz2

   ppc? ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/linux/devel/lang/java/blackdown.org/JDK-1.3.1/ppc/FCS-02b/j2sdk-1.3.1-02b-FCS-linux-ppc.bin

   sparc? ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/linux/devel/lang/java/blackdown.org/JDK-1.3.1/sparc/FCS-02b/j2sdk-1.3.1-02b-FCS-linux-sparc.bin

   sparc64? ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/linux/devel/lang/java/blackdown.org/JDK-1.3.1/sparc/FCS-02b/j2sdk-1.3.1-02b-FCS-linux-sparc.bin"

```

bah moi il a bien pris la premiere URL :)

----------

## sergio

Je viens de refaire une tentative et voici le résultat 

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1-r7 to /

>>> md5 ;-) j2sdk-1.3.1-FCS-linux-i386.tar.bz2

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1236, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 618, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1078, in doebuild

    if not digestcheck(checkme):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 941, in digestcheck

    mymd5=perform_md5(settings["DISTDIR"]+"/"+x)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1340, in perform_md5

    return perform_checksum(x)[0]

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 69, in perform_checksum

    return fchksum.fmd5t(filename)

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/distfiles/j2sdk-1.3.1-02b-FCS-linux-ppc.bin'

```

J'en reste perplexe tu penses bien...

----------

## dioxmat

quelle version de portage tu utilises ?

fais un emerge clean du package puis un rsync, histoire de nettoyer un peu...

----------

## sergio

J'utilise portage 1.9.10 et après un emerge clean et un emerge rsync

j'ai toujours le même plantage...

Penses-tu que je doit upgrader ma version de portage ?

----------

## sergio

OK sans attendre ta  réponse j'ai mis à jour ma version de portage vers

la 2.0.34 et ça marche mieux !!! 

Merci pour le coup de main  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

nota: emerge > jesaispluscombien fait automatiquement un --clean lors du rsync, donc je pensais que ca resoudrait ton probleme :)

a mon avis ct juste un probleme avec l'arbre portage...

(cela dit, tu as bien fait dupgrader ton portage :)

----------

